# المفاجئة Acme CAD Converter 7.98 2009 لتحويل من الاوتوكاد الى صور عالية الدقة وغيرها



## abdolkadr (13 فبراير 2009)

برنامج Acme CAD Converter 7.98 2009 مع الكراك والسيريال
يحول من الاوتوكاد dxf ,dwg الى جميع صيغ الصور وفيه خيارات رائعة لاستيراد لير معين وتحويله
ويحول الى الصيغ التالية: BMP, WMF,GIF, JPEG, PCX, TIFF, PNG,TGA, DXF, DWG, SVG, SVGZ, CGM, EPS, PDF, HPGL(PLT,HGL) etc., 

وايضا يحول الى pdf 

وهذه الخصائص باللغة الانكليزية 

Open various DXF / DWG versions ( R2.5-R2008 ) and DWF;
· Identify literal fonts and entity color correctly;
· Supports batched conversion of multiple files;
· Select the printout of color or monochrome raster file; set background color freely;
· Print out raster mask file; be used as image channel (used in Photoshop);
· Replace font files.
· Set the size of raster file to be printed out freely;
· Supports full-screen mode ( press F );
· Supports printing;
· Supports AutoCAD pen sets file (.ctb).
· Can adjust the size of output pages with its layout automatically.
· Convert to PDF;
· Multi-files transmit;
· Batch recover DWG/DXF files;
· Can export layer and raster image in the dwg/dxf file to PDF file
· Can export OLE entity to PDF file.
· Can select a window area for exporting
· Exports the arc/circle objects to true arc/circle objects of other vector file.
· Supports true color
· Supports pen width and destination colors settings, and can export/import these settings
· Creates PDF bookmark automatically with layout name and file name, and you can edit them
· SHX font, XRef and Image search path
· What you see is what you get
· Supports command line parameters;
· Free viewer of dwg/dxf/dwf files.








وهذا الرابط من رفعي الخاص


ارجو الرد وابداء الرأي



بسم الله


----------



## abdolkadr (13 فبراير 2009)

اين الردود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## alhmadi (13 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع
لكن ممكن ترفع البرنامج على الربد شير
لان موقع فورشير لايمكن التنزيل منه


----------



## abdolkadr (13 فبراير 2009)

ماشي راح ارفعوا على الرابيد شير مع انو على الفورشير شغال 100%


----------



## abdolkadr (13 فبراير 2009)

*رابط اخر*

وهذا رابط الرابيد شير اتفضل اخي العزيز



بسم الله


----------



## مجد ماجد (13 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور*

يسلموووووووووووو
على طول مواضيعك مميزة مشكور والله يوفقك


----------



## abdolkadr (13 فبراير 2009)

هلا اخي مجد حياك الله


----------



## سامسامسامسام (13 فبراير 2009)

بورك فيك
برنامج رائع


----------



## abdolkadr (13 فبراير 2009)

حياك الله اخ سامسامسامسام


----------



## alhmadi (14 فبراير 2009)

الاخ ابوبكر مشكور على الرد السريع
والحين انا بنزل فى البرنامج
عندى سوال لقد قمت بتنزيل برنامج اللاتد9من 
مشاركت احد تاتخوان ولكن عند محاولة فك
الرار من الملف الاول اعطانى كالاتى
the archive is either in unknoun format or damaged
ممكن توضح لى ايه الحاصل وشكرا


----------



## abdolkadr (14 فبراير 2009)

*اخي العزيز*

وين رايح شو عم تحكي يبدو انك غلطان
على كل حال شكرا 
:18: :9:


----------



## alhmadi (14 فبراير 2009)

الاخ ابوبكر مشكور على الرد
انا مش غلطان واخبرتك بانى نزلت
برنامج Acme CAD Converter 7.98 2009
وشكرتك على ذلك 
لكن عندى مشكلة فى برنامج الاند 9
وقبل كدا تكلمت عنه وعلى مااظن عندك نسخة منه
وعملت عليه عشان كدا انا طالب المساعدة منك
مع اننى نزلت كل الملفات من الربد شير لكن عندما حاولت 
فك الرار ظهرت لى الرسالة


----------



## abdolkadr (14 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز جزاك الله خير على التوضيح

عند فك الضغط انظر في اي جزء من اجزاء البرنامج تضهر رسالة الخطأ 
ثم اعد تحميل هذا الجزء لوحده من جديد


عفوا


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (14 فبراير 2009)

جميل تسلم والله بجد يعنى


----------



## لؤي سوريا (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكور ع البرنامج
بس البرنامج ما راضي يحول أي ملف 
وبيعطيني رسالة خطأ عند البدء بعملية التحويل
علما أنني أستخدم حاليا أتوكاد 2005 
فهل تعرف السبب؟؟
وشكرا لك على أي حال


----------



## alhmadi (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على الرد السريع
لكن تظهر الرسالة عندما اعمل كلك
على الملف الاول


----------



## POINTOFBEGINING (14 فبراير 2009)

*Error massage*

*مشكور ع البرنامج
بس البرنامج ما راضي يحول أي ملف 
وبيعطيني رسالة خطأ عند البدء بعملية التحويل
علما أنني أستخدم حاليا أتوكاد 2006
فهل تعرف السبب؟؟
وشكرا لك على أي حال*​

this is what happen with me too brother i need some help plssss thanxxxxx


----------



## لؤي سوريا (15 فبراير 2009)

بس تركب السيرال نمبر البرنامج ما بحول أي ملف 
شو السبب؟
بدون سيريال البرنامج بحول وشغال تمام بس طبعا بكون تجريبي
يا ريت تجاوب لو عرفت السبب


----------



## abdolkadr (15 فبراير 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة يجربو الكرك اذا ما ضبط السيريال

و شكرا لكم


----------



## لؤي سوريا (16 فبراير 2009)

الأخ عب دالقادر
جربت الكراك وما شغال
أنت أي طريقة استخدمت ؟
وهل البرنامج يعمل لديك بشكل سليم ؟
أرجو الرد
وشكرا لك


----------



## eng: issa (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج 
وانا الان بنزل فيه


----------



## abdolkadr (17 فبراير 2009)

يبدو ان هناك مشكلة مع الكراك و السريال 

البرنامج شغال تمام من دون كراك الافضل عدم استخدام الكراك وانا اعتذر عن هذه المشكلة 
فكل الكراكات التي وجدتها مضروبة

البرنامج من دون كراك شغال 100 % وانا جربته


----------



## هوممط (17 فبراير 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا أخي
انه فعلا برنامج مفيد جدا جدا لان قدرات اوتوكاد في تسجيل الراستر غير كافية هدا البرنامج رغم اني لم أجربه بعد الا أن ماقرأته في الخاصيات مفيد جدا
مشكور أخونا عبد القادر


----------



## هوممط (17 فبراير 2009)

مع الاسف الكراك غير شغال ورغم ان البرنامج شغال الا أن النسخة تجريبية وتتوقف بعد مدة
يا خسارة الحلو مايكملش هاها


----------



## abdolkadr (17 فبراير 2009)

حياك الله اخ هوممط راح احاول قدر الاستطاعة الحصول على كراك جديد 
او نسخة ثانية من البرنامج


----------



## عبدالحسين علي (17 فبراير 2009)

thank you veru much ..i hope still sending a good news with regards


----------



## ورد النيل (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج وبارك الله فيك


----------



## marou (18 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## moraheem72 (19 فبراير 2009)

*Thanks*

Spot on !!!
Thanks for program, i was searsh for it 
and good choice to uploded on 4shared.com
i will try try it and let yiu know 
thanks


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (28 فبراير 2009)

عندي سوال يا مهندس ابوبكر 

هل هذه الطريقة الوحيدة لتحويل الـ dwg الى pdf ام هنالك طريقة اخرى

وماهي الطريقة ان وجدت وان كنت تعرفها

لاني اريد ان اطبع من الاوتوكاد الى pdf عن طريق تبويب الطباعة 

ولك خالص التحية 

اخوك علي بن عفيف


----------



## abdolkadr (28 فبراير 2009)

ليست الطريقة الوحيدة فهناك برامج كثيرة تحول من dwg الى pdf
مثل برنامج :


AcroPlot Pro
وبرنامج 

DeskCAD CAD to PDF Professional 

وانا املك هذه البرامج اذا اردتها بالمناسبة ( انا اسمي عبد القادر abdolkadr )


----------



## مصطفى _سطيف (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذه المجهودات


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (1 مارس 2009)

*اشكرك على سرعة الرد*

شكرا عبدالقادر على الردود السريعة وبارك الله فيك

واسفين على الخطاء بالاسم وارجو المعذرة :84:

انا كنت اسئلك عن الطرق الاخرى ! 

لدي هنا بعض الاجهزة عندما اقوم بالانتهاء من الرسم واردت الطباعة تظهر الطابعات الموجودة في المكتب وتظهر ايضا امكانية الطباعة على نظام pdf :81:
انا سئلت عن الطريقة فقالو لازم تعرّف برنامج الـ pdf النسخة الكاملة من ثم يظهر لك هذا الامر اردت منك الاجابة وجزاك الله خير :58:


----------



## سامسامسامسام (1 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخ abdolkadr اولا على طرحك للبرنامج وثانيا على تفاعلك الايجابي مع ردود الاخوة

نظرا للقدرات الكبيرة لبرنامج Acme CAD Converter فاني ارجو من الاخوة اللذين يملكون
نسخة شغالة من هذا البرنامج (حتى ولو كانت اقدم من النسخة الحالية) ان يرفعوها لنا
مع الشكر مسبقا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (3 مارس 2009)

*رد*

ممكن اجابة على سوالي يا اخوان


----------



## abdolkadr (5 مارس 2009)

*>>>>>>>>>*

اول شي اعتذر عن التأخر في الرد ثانيا شوف كيف

اخي العزيز للطباعة الى pdf اي طباعة ملف الطباعة الى pdf وليس طباعته على الورق 

اي تحويل ملف الطباعة الى pdf
ويتم من الاوتوكاد باختيار امر الطباعة

كما في الصور 

يتبع
+
+
+


----------



## abdolkadr (5 مارس 2009)

*2*

بعد اختيار امر الطباعة تظهر الصورة التالية 








من قائمة print/plotter

نختار dwg to pdf

نختار باقي الاعدادت من حجم الصفحة وما الى ذلك 

نضغط ok
+
+
+
يتبع


----------



## abdolkadr (5 مارس 2009)

*>>>>>>>>>3*

بعد الموافقة نختار المكان الذي نريد حفظ الملف فيه ثم حفظ
كما في الصورة






فنجد ان الملف قد حفظ بصيغة ملف pdf ويجب فتحه ببرنامج pdf

وتستطيع تحويل الملف مباشرة من صيغة dwg الى pdf بواسطة برامج اخرى وهي كثيرة
وشكرا


----------



## falconsky2008 (18 أبريل 2009)

ألف شكر ياحاج عبد القادر والله ما عارفين نرد جمايلك ازاى


----------



## cfm (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزييييييييييييييييييلا و جاري التجربة


----------



## newart (24 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على المشاركة المميزة...لك مني أجمل تحية ​


----------



## hamdy09 (27 يوليو 2009)

مشكور ولكن الرابط غير موجرد


----------



## عبدو99 (27 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا ياخونا عبدالقادر وجزاك الله خيرا وذادك من علمه


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (27 يوليو 2009)

تعودنا علي الجميل منك دائما ..المزيد.


----------



## محمود** (29 يوليو 2009)

برنامج جميل لكن لا يمكنني تفعيله ( unregistered version) حيث لايوجد موضع لأدخال السريال


----------



## abdo hanafy (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## odwan (29 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## hady511 (29 يوليو 2009)

البرنامج شغال

سلمت يمينك أخي الكريم


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (29 يوليو 2009)

ياسلاااااااااام مهندس عبدالقادر يعود بالمواهب والعطاء المستمر بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وجزيت عنا الف خير


----------



## abuyaas (9 أغسطس 2009)

barak allah fek teslam edak ya basha


----------



## falconsky2008 (12 أغسطس 2009)

ألف ِشكر على الهدية القيمة وتحياتى لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## Mohamed Ela (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيكthank you very much


----------



## Mohamed Ela (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مبارك محمد قبيل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zjino (22 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## hesham852001 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الله


----------



## حسام زكار (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## lagraa5 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا غالي


----------



## 3gold (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام عاطف (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابو ابعاد (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ويعطيك العافية


----------



## ASHIK (9 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you alot
thanknx


----------



## hng2000 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير على هذا البرنامج الجميل


----------



## saad malak (9 ديسمبر 2009)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merrakchi (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بورك فيك
برنامج رائع


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


جاري التحميل


----------



## engeahmad (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله الخير


----------



## أدهم7 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamedengeng (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جعلك عونا لكل مسلم محتاج


----------



## م.عامر محمدعلي (6 يناير 2010)

كيف رسم التروس بالاوتوكاد


----------



## osamaeng00 (7 يناير 2010)

gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## raouf rizk (14 يناير 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## حسام عبد الله (17 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على البرنامج


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (27 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ASHRAFSR (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك اللة كل خير 
ياريت تساعدني اذا عندك اشي من pdf الى dwg


----------



## ط السيناوني (30 يناير 2010)

أنا الحقيقة ما فهمتش حاجة


----------



## hany_meselhey (30 يناير 2010)

ياريت تعيد تنزيل البرنامج مرة اخر وشكرااا


----------



## mohammad mahmood (31 يناير 2010)

[very good thank you]


----------



## eslam_elromeily (1 فبراير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## khaldoonfreehat (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## guen_sam (3 فبراير 2010)

Thank you


----------



## م/حسام الدين. (17 أبريل 2010)

كانك تقراء افكارى وعلمت انى اريده
1000شكر


----------



## uyjhmn (17 أبريل 2010)

:14:


alhmadi قال:


> مشكور على البرنامج الرائع
> لكن ممكن ترفع البرنامج على الربد شير
> لان موقع فورشير لايمكن التنزيل منه


:69:


----------



## ahmed malik (23 أغسطس 2010)

*برنامج رائع جداً*


----------



## eng_khalid11 (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على الجهود


----------



## hasanali (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*أشكرك اخي الكريم*

_بارك الله فيك علي المجهود_


----------



## عزمي حماد (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## safa aldin (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## samirantre (25 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على المجهودات المبذولة والله يحفظك


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (25 يناير 2011)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mriad1974 (4 مايو 2011)

Thanks so much for the the nice program
it is very helpfull


:85::85::85::85::85::85::85::85::85::85::85::85:​


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (5 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ananadir (18 مايو 2011)

برنامج رائع اشكرك كثيرا


----------



## houssein_zenhom (20 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل علي هذا البرنامج


----------



## كبل (22 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورر بارك الله فيك


----------



## imad kharma (23 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا على هالبرنامج
جاري التنزيل منالرابط الأول
شكرا


----------



## ثعيلي (23 مايو 2011)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## اشرف شيخون (23 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (28 مايو 2011)

برنامج اكثر من رائع


----------



## reda elsayed (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## faltomalto (4 يونيو 2011)

برنامج رائع


----------



## falconsky2008 (15 يونيو 2011)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع ورحم الله والدينا ووالديك وجميع أموات المسلمين


----------



## بن دحمان (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## كبل (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على البرنامج ولكن عندي مشكلة عندما اقوم بعمل كونفيرت من اي رسمة اوتوكاد الى اي شيء يحدث مشكلة في البرنامج ويغلق انا اعتقد ان هناك مشكلة في البرنامج.
ما رأيك ؟ ساعدني


----------



## MOAIYED (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## elnahy (15 مارس 2015)

مشكور


----------



## khlio kolo (30 مارس 2015)

الف شكر ليك جاري التحميل والتجربه


----------



## kazali016 (2 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

